# Lindsay Lohan macht Werbung via Twitter



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Sie bessert ihre Finanzen auf
Lindsay Lohan macht Werbung via Twitter​*

Hat Lindsay Lohan (24) so schlimme Geldprobleme, dass sie nun schon auf ihrem Twitter-Profil Werbung machen muss? Am Mittwoch twitterte sie permanent eine Verkaufsaktion für Geschenkkarten von TaDa. In ihrem Account schrieb sie: „50% auf Geschenkkarten. Großartige Geschenke... Nur heute. Beeilt euch.“

Allerdings dementiert der Geschäftsführer von TaDa, dass er einen Vertrag mit der Schauspielerin geschlossen hat. Er sagt: „Wir arbeiten nicht direkt mit Lindsay zusammen, noch haben wir einen direkten Bezug zu ihr. Sie gehört zu einem Werbe-Netzwerk 'Mylikes', wo TaDa seine Angebote veröffentlicht. Lindsay muss unsere Ausverkaufs-Aktion gesehen haben und entschlossen dafür Werbung zu machen.“ So ganz glauben können wir das aber nicht, denn immerhin erreicht Lindsay via Twitter über 1,4 Millionen Follower.

Außerdem wäre es nicht das erste Mal, dass Lindsay für Geld Werbung macht. Sie promotete bereits Diätpillen und Modeseiten im Internet und verdiente damit zwischen 2.985 und 10.000 Dollar. Damit ist sie auch nicht die Einzige. Zu dem besagten 'Mylikes'-Netzwerk gehören auch Prominente wie Snoop Dogg (39), Khloe Kardashian (26), Audrina Patridge (25) und Jon Gosselin (33), die mit Werbung zusätzlich ihre Finanzen aufbessern wollen. 

*Ich bin auch pleite
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (22 Dez. 2010)

na da zwitscher ich mir doch einen drauf  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2010)

Ich twittere auch mal Hinweise auf diese Firma, vielleicht gibts ja Kohle


----------

